# Würmer in Teichfilter und Auslauf



## Teichforum.info (26. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. 

Wir habe den Teich neu gebaut und ich wollte einen Teichfilter einbauen. Dieser ist eine Regentonne mit 100L.  (Die Größe ist nicht optimal, ich weiß, aber die Tonne hatten wir noch und ließ sich gut verstecken.)

Zunächst war die Tonne nicht mit Materialien befüllt. Also einfach nur das Wasser rein und über drei Ausläufe wieder raus. Dort bildeten sich dann nach ca. 3 Wochen eine Menge von kleinen Würmern, die an den Ausläufen hingen.

Wir haben dann die Tonne gereinigt und endlich Filtermatte und zerschnittene Röhrchen eingefüllt. Mit der Hoffnung, dass die __ Würmer nicht nochmal wieder kommen würden. 

Leider waren die nach einer Woche wieder da. Nicht in der Tonne, sondern an dem Stein, wo das Wasser vom Auslauf drüberläuft. Aargh. 
Ich habe ein Bild gemacht und es angefügt. 

Was sind das für Würmer? Sind sie schädlich? Was kann ich dagegen machen? Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und einige Tipps geben.

Es sind auch zwei Fische gestorben, ob das damit zusammen hängt, kann ich nur vermuten. Alle anderen Fische sind "super" drauf und haben Spass *gg*

Noch was zur Pumpe. Ist eine easyjet mit 1500 l/h. An der waren ebenfalls diese kleinen Würmchen dran.

Ich hoffe, ich habe nichts vergessen und hoffe auf viel Resonanz.


mfg

Steffen


----------



## Teichforum.info (26. Juli 2004)

Hallo Steffen,

obwohl du ein Bild hineingestellt hast, ist es schwierig zu beurteilen, ob es sich um "__ Würmer" oder um Mückenlarven handelt, da dein Bild keine Makroaufnahme ist. Ich würde fast auf Mückenlarven tippen. Schwimmen deine Würmer denn auch? Falls sie sich zuckend fortbewegen und des öfteren mit dem "Schwanz" an der Wasseroberfläche hängen, dann sinds Mückenlarven.
MfG
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juli 2004)

Hallo Steffen,

ich weiß zwar nicht mehr, um was für Tierchen es sich handelt, die selbe Frage hatte ich hier aber auch schon gestellt.

Sie sind absolut harmlos und auch wohl sehr schmackhaft für etwaige Fische in Deinem Teich.


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

danke für eure Antworten. ich hoffe @harald du hast recht. Sie sind mir nämlich ziemlich unangenehm. 

Ich werde es mal weiter mit dem Filter ausprobieren. Vllt hat ja noch jemand eine genaue Idee, was das für Viecher sind, bzw was sie bezwecken.

mfg

und good n8

Steffen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juli 2004)

Hallo steffen,

das sind KRIEBELMÜCKENLARVEN !

was sie bezwecken - na mücken zu werden  :razz: 

gruß jürgen

*** früher dachte ich es wären zuckmückenlarven - doch auch ich wurde eines besseren belehrt


----------



## Teichforum.info (3. Aug. 2004)

Danke schön für die genaue Antwort. 

Werde die Pumpe dann wieder anschmeissen.

mfg

Steffen


----------

